# wohl auf der Wolga



## Martizia

Hallo,
Ich habe eine Frage, Konnten sie mir einbishen helfen. Wuerden jemand dieser Satz auf Englisch ubersaetzen?

Ob wir nocheinmal wiederkommen, _wie es in der Süddeutschen stand bei den Aleviten_, können nur die Veranstalter hoffen. Wenn wir wiederkommen, _dann wohl auf der Wolga!_

Ich habe hier zwei Stelle gemarkt - es kann ich ganz nicht verstehen!

Danke schoen im Voraus
xxx


----------



## Jana337

Martizia,

wenn du eine Frage stellen willst, die mit dem schon besprochenen Thema nicht zusammenhängt, musst du einen neuen Faden/Thread öffnen. Bitte lies die Regeln des Forums.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Martizia said:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Ich habe eine Frage, Konnten sie mir einbishen helfen. Wuerden jemand dieser Satz auf Englisch ubersaetzen?
> 
> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage. Könnt ihr mir ein bisschen weiterhelfen? Würde mir bitte jemand diesen Satz ins Englische übersetzen?
> 
> Ob wir nocheinmal wiederkommen, _wie es in der Süddeutschen stand bei den Aleviten_, können nur die Veranstalter hoffen. Wenn wir wiederkommen, _dann wohl auf der Wolga!_
> 
> If we ever come back again, as said in the "Süddeutsche" (German newspaper) for the Alevis, could only be hoped by the organizer team. If we come back at all, then just on the Volga.
> 
> Ich habe hier zwei Stelle gemarkt - es kann ich ganz nicht verstehen!
> 
> Ich habe hier zwei Textstellen markiert, die ich nicht ganz verstehen kann.
> 
> Danke schoen im Voraus
> 
> Danke schön im Voraus.
> 
> xxx



Jana, Elroy, Gaer or whoever, please feel free to correct my English. I too have no idea what is meant by "bei den Aleviten"? Where did you get that article from?


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Martizia,
> 
> wenn du eine Frage stellen willst, die mit dem schon besprochenen Thema nicht zusammenhängt, musst du einen neuen Faden/Thread öffnen. Bitte lies die Regeln des Forums.
> 
> Jana



Na, schwer zu tun als Mod?


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Jana, Elroy, Gaer or whoever, please feel free to correct my English. I too have no idea what is meant by "bei den Aleviten"? Where did you get that article from?



Eine liberale islamische, insbesondere in der Türkei konzentrierte Gruppe. Viele Aleviten befinden sich auch in Deutschland, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Jana


----------



## Martizia

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Martizia,
> 
> wenn du eine Frage stellen willst, die mit dem schon besprochenen Thema nicht zusammenhängt, musst du einen neuen Faden/Thread öffnen.
> Jana


 
Jana, entschuldigst mir bitte. Leider, ich habe nicht die Regel frueher gelesen. Ich hoffe, es ist moglich meine Phrase hier zu absetzen.
Sorry...


----------



## Jana337

Martizia said:
			
		

> Jana, entschuldigst mir bitte. Leider, ich habe nicht die Regel frueher gelesen. Ich hoffe, es ist moglich meine Phrase hier zu absetzen.
> Sorry...





> Jana, entschuldige mich bitte. Leider habe ich die Regeln früher nicht gelesen. Ich hoffe, dass es möglich ist, meine Frage zu verschieben.



Ja, natürlich - schon gemacht. Kein Problem, aber denke daran das nächste Mal. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Eine liberale islamische, insbesondere in der Türkei konzentrierte Gruppe. Viele Aleviten befinden sich auch in Deutschland, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> 
> Jana



Ach, das weiß ich auch. Steht zu deiner Info noch genauer bei Wiki, aber ich dachte, dass vielleicht "bei den Aleviten" (ich konnte es übersetzen, daher wusste ich auch, was es ist  ) eine besondere Redewendung ist. Es gibt aber nur 303 Treffer bei Google, daher muss es wohl etwas anderes bedeuten.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ja, natürlich - schon gemacht. Kein Problem, aber denke daran das nächste Mal.
> 
> Jana



Ich schlage Folgendes vor:

"... das nächste Mal daran."


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Jana, Elroy, Gaer or whoever, please feel free to correct my English. I too have no idea what is meant by "bei den Aleviten"? Where did you get that article from?



Statt deine Übersetzung zu korrigieren schlage ich mal die folgende vor:

*As was stated in the "Süddeutsche," that we would ever come back is only something that the organizing team can hope for.  And even if we do come back, we will most likely be on the Volga! *

"bei den Aleviten" verstehe ich auch nicht.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Statt deine Übersetzung zu korrigieren schlage ich mal die folgende vor:
> 
> *As was stated in the "Süddeutsche," that we would ever come back is only something that the organizing team can hope for. And even if we do come back, we will most likely be on the Volga! *
> 
> "bei den Aleviten" verstehe ich auch nicht.


Without more context I could not possibly do a better job, although I would probably pick "oganizers". Literally "ob" would be "whether", but in this limitied context, I think your choice is excellent, since it gets across the same idea in much smoother English.

I would like more information from Jana about "Aleviten", which is a new word for me. 

By the way, I can easily see why Martizia found this so difficult!

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> I would like more information from Jana about "Aleviten", which is a new word for me.



Ich bin überzeugt, dass Wiki eine bessere Quelle von Informationen ist als meine Wenigkeit. 

Jana


----------



## Jana337

"Auf der Wolga" bedeutet eindeutig den Fluss oder eventuell auch den Wagen? Der Satz ist mir ein Geheimnis...

Jana


----------



## Martizia

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Jana, Elroy, Gaer or whoever, please feel free to correct my English. I too have no idea what is meant by "bei den Aleviten"? Where did you get that article from?


 
Guten Abend Wodunit, Jana und Elroy!
Danke schoen, dass du hast auf meiner Frage reagiert. Ich bin sehr dankbar. Dieser Satz stellt mich in die Erstarrung. 

 Aleviten war fuer mich auch neues Wort and Begriff, dank Janas Hilfe kenne ich jetzt einiges daran. Vielen Dank Jana.

Elroy, ich bin auch dich sehr erkenntlich darum. Ich glaube, deine Ubersetzung ist just das Richtige. Danke schoen.

Unseres Umgang hat mir sehr gefallen. Ich bereiche meine Kenntnise daran. Waehrend der Zeit bin ich mit ihr, habe ich viel gekannt.

Das ist sehr interessant. Vielleicht Wolga hier ist keine Fluss aber Wagen. Danke schoen Jana fuer die glaensende Idea!

Ich lese eine Erzaehlung, dass ist in meinem Lehrbuch. Sie hat keine Anfang und kein End, die ist ein Ausschnitt.

Vielen Dank noch einmal. Ich bin ihr herzliche dankbar!


----------



## Martizia

gaer said:
			
		

> Without more context I could not possibly do a better job, although I would probably pick "oganizers". Literally "ob" would be "whether", but in this limitied context, I think your choice is excellent, since it gets across the same idea in much smoother English.
> 
> I would like more information from Jana about "Aleviten", which is a new word for me.
> 
> By the way, I can easily see why Martizia found this so difficult!
> 
> Gaer


 
Danke schoen Daer, du hast Recht. Man uebersetzt dieser Satz ohne weit Kontext sehr schwer. Das ist meine Schuld.


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Without more context I could not possibly do a better job, although I would probably pick "oganizers". Literally "ob" would be "whether", but in this limitied context, I think your choice is excellent, since it gets across the same idea in much smoother English.
> 
> I would like more information from Jana about "Aleviten", which is a new word for me.
> 
> By the way, I can easily see why Martizia found this so difficult!
> 
> Gaer



Ich habe "whether" versucht, aber es ergibt keinen Sinn in diesem Satz auf Englisch, oder?  "Whether we would come back is something to hope for" hört sich komisch an und sieht grammatikalisch falsch aus.

Zu "Aleviten": Es geht nicht um die Bedeutung des Wortes - das hat nichts zu tun mit der Übersetzung - sondern um die ganze Struktur: "bei den Aleviten."  Wieso stand etwas in der Zeitung "bei den Aleviten"???


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> "Auf der Wolga" bedeutet eindeutig den Fluss oder eventuell auch den Wagen? Der Satz ist mir ein Geheimnis...
> 
> Jana



Ich dachte an den Fluss.


----------



## elroy

Martizia said:
			
		

> Guten Abend Wodunit, Jana und Elroy!
> Danke schoen, dass *ihr * auf *meine * Frage reagiert *habt*. Ich bin sehr dankbar. Dieser Satz stellt mich in die *Bestimmtheit*.
> 
> Aleviten war fuer mich auch *ein * neues Wort and *ein neuer * Begriff, dank Janas Hilfe *weiß * ich jetzt einiges *darüber*. Vielen Dank Jana.
> 
> Elroy, ich bin auch *dir * sehr erkenntlich *dafür*. Ich glaube, deine *Ü*bersetzung ist *genau * *die * Richtige. Danke schoen.
> 
> *Unser * Umgang hat mir sehr gefallen. Ich *bereichere * meine Kenntnise *dadurch*. Waehrend der Zeit *dass ich mit euch bin*, habe ich viel *gelernt*.
> 
> Das ist sehr interessant. Vielleicht *ist * Wolga  hier *kein * Fluss *sondern ein* Wagen. Danke schoen Jana fuer die glaensende Ide*e*!
> 
> Ich lese eine Erzaehlung, *die * in meinem Lehrbuch *steht*. Sie hat keine*n* Anfang und kein End*e*, *sondern sie* ist ein Ausschnitt.
> 
> Vielen Dank noch einmal. Ich bin *euch * *herzlich * dankbar!



Gern geschehen, Martizia.  Wir helfen dir gerne.


----------



## elroy

Martizia said:
			
		

> Danke schoen Daer, du hast Recht. Man uebersetzt diese*n* Satz ohne weit*en * Kontext sehr schwer. Das ist meine Schuld.



Oder besser:

*Dieser Satz lässt sich ohne weiteren Zusammenhang sehr schwer übersetzen.*


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich dachte an den Fluss.



Ich natürlich auch, aber wenn es so keinen Sinn ergibt, suche ich andere Alternativen.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich natürlich auch, aber wenn es so keinen Sinn ergibt, suche ich andere Alternativen.
> 
> Jana



Die habe ich auch schon gesucht. Na ja, blöderweise hat sich aber noch nichts gefunden. Hier könnten vielleicht Jens oder Ralf aushelfen.


----------



## Jana337

> Danke schoen, dass *ihr * auf *meine * Frage reagiert *habt*. Ich bin sehr dankbar. Dieser Satz stellt mich in die *Bestimmtheit*. Wie kommst du darauf? Sie muss das Gegenteil gemeint haben --> Dieser Satz vesetzt mich in Erstarrung.
> 
> Aleviten war fuer mich auch *ein * neues Wort and *ein neuer * Begriff, dank Janas Hilfe *weiß * ich jetzt einiges *darüber*. Vielen Dank Jana.
> 
> Elroy, ich bin auch *dir * sehr erkenntlich *dafür* . Ich glaube, deine *Ü*bersetzung ist *genau * *die * Richtige. Danke schoen. Erkenntlich existiert nur in der Fügung "sich bei jemandem erkenntlich zeigen/erweisen" --> Elroy, wie kann ich mich bei dir erkenntlich zeigen?
> 
> *Unser * Umgang hat mir sehr gefallen. Ich *bereichere * meine Kenntnise *dadurch*. Waehrend der Zeit * dass (!) die  ich mit euch  bin verbracht habe*, habe ich viel *gelernt*.
> 
> Das ist sehr interessant. Vielleicht *ist * Wolga  hier *kein * Fluss, *sondern ein* Wagen. Danke schoen Jana fuer die glaen*z*ende Ide*e*!
> 
> Ich lese eine Erzaehlung, *die * in meinem Lehrbuch *steht*. Sie hat keine*n* Anfang und kein End*e*, *sondern sie* ist ein Ausschnitt.
> 
> Vielen Dank noch einmal. Ich bin *euch * *herzlich * dankbar!



Ein paar Nachbesserungen.

Jana


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ein paar Nachbesserungen.
> 
> Jana



"Erstarrung" heißt, wenn ich Recht habe, irgendwas wie Koagulation.  Das ruft ein Bild von Bestimmtheit hervor.  Ich weiß ja nicht, was "Erstarrung" sonst heißen soll.   

Ich glaube, dass sie bei "erkenntlich" eher "dankbar" meinte.  Insofern habe ich die Struktur so verändern, dass "dankbar" statt "erkenntlich" passen würde.  Ich glaube also, dass der Satz so sein sollte:

*Elroy, ich bin auch dir sehr dankbar dafür.*

"dass" war ein peinlicher Anglizismus!


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> "Erstarrung" heißt, wenn ich Recht habe, irgendwas wie Koagulation.  Das ruft ein Bild von Bestimmtheit hervor.  Ich weiß ja nicht, was "Erstarrung" sonst heißen soll.



Was hat Koagulation damit zu tun?    "Erstarrung" heißt in Bezug auf Menschen "paralysis".


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Was hat Koagulation damit zu tun?    "Erstarrung" heißt in Bezug auf Menschen "paralysis".



Ich weiß nicht, woher ich diese verrückte Idee ausgegraben habe!   

Guck mal bei Leo: "da steht _coagulation _ unter _Erstarrung_." 

Ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, woher ich diese verrückte Idee ausgegraben habe!
> 
> Guck mal bei Leo: "da steht _coagulation _ unter _Erstarrung_."
> 
> Ich bin verwirrt.



Guck mal, was dahinter steht: "[chem]"

In der Chemie wird vielleicht "coagulation" im Englischen verwendet wie im Deutschen "Erstarrung von Eis etc." In diesem Zusammenhang, den wir hier besprechen bringe ich mal Leos "torpor" ein.


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, woher ich diese verrückte Idee ausgegraben habe!
> 
> Guck mal bei Leo: "da steht _coagulation _ unter _Erstarrung_."
> 
> Ich bin verwirrt.



Das stimmt, aber Menschen erstarren, d.h. werden steif, z.B. vor/aus Schreck (Germinal?). Die chemischen Substanzen werden auch fest und hart, aber mit Gefühlen hat er nichts zu tun. Und Erstarrung mit Bestimmtheit auch nicht.
Paralyse, bzw. Lähmung, sind gute Erklärungen.

Jana


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Guck mal, was dahinter steht: "[chem]"



Na klar.  "Coagulation" hat ursprünglich auf jeden Fall mit Wissenschaft zu tun.  Nun aber, man kann es im Englischen auch metaphorisch verwenden.  Mir ist jetzt sonnenklar, dass ich die beiden Sprachen durcheinander gebracht habe.   



> In der Chemie wird vielleicht "coagulation" im Englischen verwendet wie im Deutschen "Erstarrung von Eis etc." In diesem Zusammenhang, den wir hier besprechen bringe ich mal Leos "torpor" ein.



Niemand wird "torpor" in der Umgangssprache sagen.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Das stimmt, aber Menschen erstarren, d.h. werden steif, z.B. vor/aus Schreck (Germinal?). Die chemischen Substanzen werden auch fest und hart, aber mit Gefühlen hat e*s* nichts zu tun. Und Erstarrung mit Bestimmtheit auch nicht.
> Paralyse, bzw. Lähmung, sind gute Erklärungen.
> 
> Jana



Jetzt überlass ich Germinal seine Hausaufgabe.

er??? Meintest du etwa Elroy? Oder war es ein Tippfehler?


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Das stimmt, aber Menschen erstarren, d.h. werden steif, z.B. vor/aus Schreck (Germinal?). Die chemischen Substanzen werden auch fest und hart, aber mit Gefühlen hat er nichts zu tun. Und Erstarrung mit Bestimmtheit auch nicht.
> Paralyse, bzw. Lähmung, sind gute Erklärungen.
> 
> Jana



Alles klar, Jana.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Jetzt überlass ich Germinal seine Hausaufgabe.
> 
> er??? Meintest du etwa Elroy?  Oder war es ein Tippfehler ?



Banana fingers, wie immer.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Banana fingers, wie immer.
> 
> Jana



Gut, ich dachte echt schon, dass du Elroy nicht erlaubst, hier Gefühle zu zeigen.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Gut, ich dachte echt schon, dass du Elroy nicht erlaubst, hier Gefühle zu zeigen.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

>



Mehr hast du nicht dazu zu sagen? Da habe ich wohl einige sehr missverstanden.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Mehr hast du nicht dazu zu sagen? Da habe ich wohl einige sehr missverstanden.



The smiley  says it all.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> The smiley  says it all.



Ach so. Zählt dein Idiom? "Der/Das Smiley sagt doch alles" ist für mich noch kein Idiom.    Aber wie wäre es denn mit "The smiley betrays it all"?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ach so. Zählt dein Idiom? "Der/Das Smiley sagt doch alles" ist für mich noch kein Idiom.    Aber wie wäre es denn mit "The smiley betrays it all"?



Ich würde "says it all" schon als Idiom betrachten.  The smiley can't say anything.  You can't interpret the statement literally.  

"Betray" hört sich eher poetisch und gehoben an.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich würde "says it all" schon als Idiom betrachten.  The smiley can't say anything.  You can't interpret the statement literally.
> 
> "Betray" hört sich eher poetisch und gehoben an.



Na gut, dann zählen wir es mal. Ich weiß, dass sich "betray" sehr poetisch hier anhört, und genau deshalb habe ich es in Gänsefüßchen (können wir solche Metaphern auch als Idiomen durchgehen lassen?  ) gesetzt.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Na gut, dann zählen wir es mal. Ich weiß, dass sich "betray" sehr poetisch hier anhört, und genau deshalb habe ich es in Gänsefüßchen (können wir solche Metaphern auch als Idiomen durchgehen lassen?  ) gesetzt.



Aber Gänsefüßchen setzt man nicht dafür, sondern einfach um ein Zitat bzw. ein Wort als solche zu kennzeichnen.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Aber Gänsefüßchen setzt man nicht dafür, sondern einfach um ein Zitat bzw. ein Wort als solche zu kennzeichnen.



Dann muss es wohl im Englischen anders sein. Oder hebt ihr es durch einfache Gänsefüßchen vor?

Now we're 'one the same page'.
OR
Now we're "one the same page".

???


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Dann muss es wohl im Englischen anders sein. Oder hebt ihr es durch einfache Gänsefüßchen vor?
> 
> Now we're '*on* the same page'.
> OR
> Now we're "*on* the same page".
> 
> ???



In den USA: " " 
In England: eher ' ' 

Aber auf jeden Fall hat dies nicht damit zu tun, ob man das Wort als poetisch betrachtet oder nicht.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ach so. Zählt dein Idiom? "Der/Das Smiley sagt doch alles" ist für mich noch kein Idiom.  Aber wie wäre es denn mit "The smiley betrays it all"?


I have to repeat:

"It says it all" is an idiom. It means: After you see the smiley, there is nothing more to be said. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> In den USA: " "
> In England: eher ' '
> 
> Aber auf jeden Fall hat dies nicht damit zu tun, ob man das Wort als poetisch betrachtet oder nicht.



Thanks for the correction. Twice the same typo.   

Das durfte ich doch auf Engisch schreiben, oder? Na ja, wie gesagt, im Deutschen würde ich trotzdem Anführungszeichen setzen.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I have to repeat:
> 
> "It says it all" is an idiom. It means: After you see the smiley, there is nothing more to be said.
> 
> Gaer



Well, okay, then "Der Smiley sagt doch alles" must be an idiom, too, because it has the same connotation your explanation gives.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Well, okay, then "Der Smiley sagt doch alles" must be an idiom, too, because it has the same connotation your explanation gives.


Who, I started a new thread. Perhaps soon someone will teach me how to link to a message. I wanted to link back to here, in the new thread, but I didn't know how to do it. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Who, I started a new thread. Perhaps soon someone will teach me how to link to a message. I wanted to link back to here, in the new thread, but I didn't know how to do it.
> 
> Gaer



Okay, once again. I'll explain it to you over and over again until you got it.   

You now where the date of posting is situated. There's an orange or grey square next to the date. For my post:


> [] Today, 10:45 PM (my time zone)


Then if you see that go to the right-hand side and there you can see the number of post. For my post:


> #46


with a little "attention sign" nearby. Can you see that? Now click on the number sign + number: #46

Then a new window pos up. Happened? Okay, now mark the link in your browser and insert it in your new post.   

Got it?


----------

